# Move to Hong Kong



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

Please could you offer any advice on the following. We are probably moving to Hong Kong, and need to have a few facts before we commit.

Schooling - two children, one currently in Year 8 and the other due to move up to Year 7 in September, British Curriculum. Which schools would you recommend a look at?

Pets - we have dogs, where would be a good area to live, is it true then have to go into quarantine, and is it true only one pet per working visa?

Housing - what areas would be nice to live in with pets and children. We can't live in a high-rise as I can't use lifts

Rental prices for 3/4 bedrooms plus a maid's room

Sports - sailing, riding and tennis, are these easy to access, do you need to join a yacht club, and if so what sort of fees are you looking at? ditto for riding and tennis, or can these be done through school?

Any information you can give me would be really grateful. Thanks in advance, Beach bunny


----------



## boroboy (Mar 19, 2013)

Whats your budget? Discovery bay is nice and almost everyone has a dog and a couple of kids! they have landed houses but you will pay HKD$65k a month upwards. If you can budget more than that then look at Repulse Bay or Stanley on HK Island, if its less than that then take a look at Sai Kung or Shek O.

For sailing you can join the HK yacht club but I dont know the prices, or there are a couple of govt ran sailing clubs, they are v cheap but you will need to get a local license. For other sports facilities, it depends on the location. In Discovery Bay there is a residents recreation club for HKD$500 a month that gives you easy access to tennis facilities. There are also v good govt sports facilities but its practically impossible to book a tennis court after 4pm on a week day or at a weekend.

For schooling I dont know sorry!

I am actually in the middle of the reverse move, moving from HK to Dubai in August.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

have you asked on the HK forum?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I was about to ask if they posted in the correct forum...


----------



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Boroboy and Vantage, thanks for responding. I have posted on the Hong Kong page, but received no replies.

It's useful to know rents are so high, we need this and more info so we can negotiate the right deal for us.

Any other info I'd be most grateful. Many thanks


----------



## Annajojo (Jun 28, 2013)

suggest you Tung Chung...that is a estate Caribbean Coast pets allow...3/4 rooms plus maid room is HK$22K up...

I you like house...4 bedrooms with maid room...HK$55K


----------

